# What do you guys think about MVMT watches?



## shoopahh (Apr 2, 2016)

Seem very similar to Nixon in style and price. How about quality? Thanks.


----------



## DrKennethNoiseWater (Feb 20, 2015)

I see them advertised everywhere. Probably not a lot of buyers here, but I like the style. Simple 3-handers with a classy look. My only gripe is the size. 44 mm diameter is rather large and the lugs are stuck straight out. On all the models they look out of place and large, IMO. Saw the other day they had added a 40 mm to their catalog. If I were interested in a low cost quartz to fit many occasions, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

They look like high quality fashion watches to me.


----------



## WesternNYer (Nov 6, 2012)

They look nice but 40mm is too big (for me). Nothing wrong with fashion watches but there are other choices: Tsovet, Brathwait, Daniel Wellington, Larson & Jennings, Danish Design, Bering, Skagen.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Not my cup of tea.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Quality most likely is on par with all the other fashion watches made in the PRoC.


----------



## Wysie (Sep 18, 2011)

I had a friend who had one, they look pretty nice, but the quality/durability is questionable. Apparently he dropped it from his desk (<2m in height) and the hands came off.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

I have classic one, with black case and black strap. It looks very good. What I like is simple and modern design, also nice feature is easy changeable straps, you can change the straps every day ...

I made comparison of original MVMT watch and fake one. You can find it on youtube using "MVMT fake vs real watch" keywords.


----------



## WesternNYer (Nov 6, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> I made comparison of original MVMT watch and fake one. You can find it on youtube using "MVMT fake vs real watch" keywords.


You mean someone is knocking out fakes of watches that already retail for just $100 - ? That's scary .....


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

WesternNYer said:


> You mean someone is knocking out fakes of watches that already retail for just $100 - ? That's scary .....


Yes, it can be found for 15$, 10$ or even 6$ on ali . Actually these fakes looks not bad at all  See the video I mentioned .


----------



## Tucker3434 (Jun 17, 2014)

It's ridiculous there's a market for that. At $100, you aren't exactly buying a name anyway. If I was going to pay $10, I'd rather it have no logo. 

As for the OP, I think the fashion watches get unfairly criticized here. You get what you pay for. You aren't getting a family heirloom for $100. But if you get a watch you wear off and on a few years before it dies or your tastes change, who's to say that wasn't worth your $100? Chinese watch or not, if the company is reputable, they'll stand behind their product for long enough for you to get your money out of it. If you like the look of them, there really isn't much to lose.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

It evokes a Minimalist spirit, not Bauhaus mind you, but a modern interpretation on Minimalist.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

This is review I made about this watch


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

see my new video - what is inside the mvmt classic watch 





and older one


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Informative videos, thanks for sharing...

I like the minimalist look but for some reason I cannot stand the logo. It totally kills the overall look in my eyes. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I have one and actually enjoy wearing it.

My likes:
clean
minimalist
bright white dial with applied silver marker

my dislikes:
huge (44mm)
very light (weight) for its size and construction
sounds "tinny" when tapped
huge - did i mention that

It does what I expected it to do - look good and tell time. It has become one of my weekend go-to pieces.


----------



## RFARxx (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm still in two minds.


----------



## Expo (Aug 14, 2017)

Movement started out from a crowdfunding campaign back in 2013. They have a really strong marketing campaign which makes them stand out to other watch competitors aka (instagram, twitter, facebook). I see these a fair bit at my local gym and I won't lie, they look really nice for the weird proportion and sizes. They are practically 3atm with hardened mineral glass, quartz, and usually retail for $150. You're realistically buying this watch for the aesthetic looks which are really nice, but they are not as durable as you would want them to be as an acquantance has had a flimsy dial twice within 2 years... So hold on tight to that warranty!


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2014)

WesternNYer said:


> You mean someone is knocking out fakes of watches that already retail for just $100 - ? That's scary .....


I just saw someone post about fake g shocks as well... Why would someone make fakes of such an already cheap watch?? That is just insane.

These MVMT watches arent bad looking but not my style at all. Way too plain and simple for me. Id rather rock a nixon or something with a little more to it.


----------



## jeremiep (Feb 15, 2018)

I agree, too simple. 
Minimalist designs are great but that's pushing it a little


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

For the price there are WAY nicer and better built "minimalist" watches out there. The Orient Bambino with the Bauhaus style hands come to mind. Those are going $100 preowned in very good condition, come with a solid automatic movement, and beautiful domed crystal.


----------



## RichardVal (Jun 23, 2017)

Overall I am a fan of the style and I think they did well in actually establishing a brand. That being said, I once met someone who was wearing one and asked him to have a better look at it and it didn't feel like the quality is high. Suggest to go to a shop first and put it on before buying it online.


----------



## craigr812 (Mar 4, 2018)

Simply stated: if the main selling point is that they are able to produce/sell their watches cheaper than the competition, that should be your warning. I'm not saying price = quality in all cases and I'll be fair and admit I think they are good looking watches and briefly considered buying one. Unfortunately for MVMT, I have read enough reviews (to include in this thread) where a soft breeze apparently causes the dial to crack and the strap to explode on your wrist. I'll take a Timex instead every time, thanks.


----------



## cav007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, they have a very aggressive podcast promotional presence.


----------

